# B & B Problems



## TechieGeek (Mar 24, 2008)

Hello All,
It's been a while since I last posted. Stressful times switching High Schools. But that's adifferent story. Ok, so the theatre department at my school is planning on renting costumes for Belle, The Beast, The Enchantress, and the Enchanted Objects for Beauty and The Beast. The show goes up May 16, 2008. We have yet to find a place with Good Professional Quality costumes that we can rent. Obviously we are in a dire situation. Do any of you know of a place that has the afore-mentioned costumes? I greatly appreciate any advice, help, or other peraphernalia. We have searched online and called several places but they weren't much help. 

Thank you once again. I don't know what I would do without this community of Theatre Technicians. You all are life-savers.

Sincerely,
ZoZo


----------



## soundlight (Mar 24, 2008)

http://www.thecostumer.com/

That's where my old HS got and still gets all of their costumes from.


----------



## icewolf08 (Mar 24, 2008)

Our theatre rents costumes and backdrops. I don't know what the cost is, but here is a link to our webpage with the contact info for costume rental. We have done B&B twice, so I would imagine that we have those costumes in the racks.


----------



## Footer (Mar 24, 2008)

I guess I'll plug them... http://www.musictheatreofwichita.org/Rentals.cfm Also I want to say Kansas City rep has them and has some pretty good stuff. Wichita's stuff is top notch.


----------



## What Rigger? (Mar 25, 2008)

Strangely (or maybe not): ZFX Flying in Louisville rents what you're looking for. Seems the website is down so you're on your own to get their contact info.


----------



## Marius (Mar 25, 2008)

TechieGeek said:


> Hello All,
> It's been a while since I last posted. Stressful times switching High Schools. But that's adifferent story. Ok, so the theatre department at my school is planning on renting costumes for Belle, The Beast, The Enchantress, and the Enchanted Objects for Beauty and The Beast. The show goes up May 16, 2008. We have yet to find a place with Good Professional Quality costumes that we can rent. Obviously we are in a dire situation. Do any of you know of a place that has the afore-mentioned costumes? I greatly appreciate any advice, help, or other peraphernalia. We have searched online and called several places but they weren't much help.
> Thank you once again. I don't know what I would do without this community of Theatre Technicians. You all are life-savers.
> Sincerely,
> ZoZo



Hiya, Sweetheart. Long time no see. Try Costume World www.costumeworld.com. Their management is kinda insane, but they are relatively local(Deerfield Beach) and they have good stuff.

Rick


----------



## avkid (Mar 25, 2008)

What Rigger? said:


> Strangely (or maybe not): ZFX Flying in Louisville rents what you're looking for. Seems the website is down so you're on your own to get their contact info.


611 Industry Road
Louisville, KY 40208
p: 502.637.2500 
http://www.zfxflying.com/index.html


----------



## TechieGeek (Apr 3, 2008)

thanks guys. it was a great help to me and my school.


----------

